# 1938 Rollfast beautiful orginal



## 4scuda

Great og paint on this one. The saddle super nice, probably redone. I will. Take it to a bike shop for shipping or can possibly meet around Chicago, St louis or Indy.


----------



## Macb1973

Price


----------



## 4scuda

It’s deal or no deal offer what you want


----------



## badbob

200.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Is the color black or a dark blue?


----------



## Gully

$300


----------



## 4scuda

Color is blue nd


----------



## NormP

shipping cost to CT?

Thanks
Norm P


----------



## 4scuda

The bike shop zip is 61571. Probably charge $75 packing and you can buy bike flights label. Standard bike box 60lbs.


----------



## Gully

$425


----------



## 4scuda

thanks nd


----------



## 4scuda

Thanks nd


----------

